# The scariest loyal chapter ever, believe me....



## GermKeeper (May 5, 2015)

So, here it is. I created this a few weeks ago and posted it already somewhere else, but the "somewhere else" is pretty dead, so i hope you might enjoy the nightmares it will bring you... :scare:




*The Stiff Brotherhood*

--loyal to the "fabulous" Emperor"--
--Homeworld: Queerus Prime (Christopher Street Sector)--
--Monastery: Brokeback Mountain--
--Notable campaigns: You don`t want to know---
--Hate Slaanesh because he never had his coming-out--
--Train their skills in darkrooms only--
--Favoured close combat technique: Powerfisting--
--Cover their bolter rounds in lubricant--
--Always attack from behind--










​


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

From someone who regularly hangs around furries, this seems pretty tame. 

It was a good effort though.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

We already have the rainbow Marines. And that red total clashes with that purple so get back in that closet and come out with something more stylish and sparkly. Sparkles are good.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

sooo. a chapter that is as stereotypically gay and "wrong" as possible. nice try. reminds me of 70s.. so here's the challange, either follow morfangs instructions or make an entire chapters worth of marines that look exactly like the "example" you put up. good luck, and dont forget to show progress.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

HA well done was actually thinking it might be some nasty black dragon artwork they can be very scary.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And there was me hoping this thread had died unremembered.......


----------

